# rtc



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

well i have been looking for a cool catfish lately. and i think i finaly found it it is about 5 inches and cost 39 bucks, i am sure it over paid though. is there any way to tell a difference between the sa and asian rtc's. it is currentlyin with my dovii who is about 4 inches, about the same size as my rtc. and a pair of cons whor are between 2-3 inches. all fis are in a 125. every thing seems to be going swimingly so far. except the rtc has evicted the dovii from his cave. dovii keeps looking back in there and the cat looiks at him like what this is my cave now.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

nerve mind its a sa, cause i looke up asians dosent really look like those. ok next question. i know there water perams and such. but feeding. my cichlids are prety competive for food, and iam guessing that this guy is going to chill like most cats do. so how and what should i feed him.

this is my first real cat fish. i have had perlcos and a coupple of corries but nothing cool like this.

thanks andy


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

for the RTC youll need at least a 4' wide tank, and dovii (depending on male or female) about a 36" wide tank.

good luck with that :laugh:


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i know. i have plans for the big tank for the dovii. and the rtc will still out gow it, but by that time. mabey illget a pond or sell it.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ummm... yea feeding







I feed mine beef heart, and krill. But i guess its not enough. It can and will eat ANY fish that will fit in its mouth. my rtc has ate over $70 worth of fish, so its grounded in a 30 gallon right now with some blue gills. Im power feeding my fish in my 180 gal so they will hopefully grow alot more until i put the rtc back in the tank.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

man that sucks.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> man that sucks.
> [snapback]1120618[/snapback]​


Yea but you can't blame it







my rtc grew 4" in a month, it was crazy







I have pics to proove it if u want


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ive heard that they grow like mad. ill have to keep an eye on him so he dosent snack my other fish.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> ive heard that they grow like mad. ill have to keep an eye on him so he dosent snack my other fish.
> [snapback]1120668[/snapback]​


if he does it will most likley be at night


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

well he is already eatinafter bing in the tank for about 3 hours when he first ate. so far he has eaten 2 entire chunks of krill. that stuff is expensive. gotta go get some feeders and silver sides for him. it is amazing how big he can get his mouth. he eats those whole chunks of krill like nothing. and he is much more active than i thought, appears to be an active predator, not necesairly wating for lunch to come to him. im gonna keep him on a light diet and power feed my other fish. i have a tnak for the cons, cause one is pretty sweet, ill just moove them in there before to long. my dovii should be able to keep up with the rtc as far a growth goes.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> is there any way to tell a difference between the sa and asian rtc's. [snapback]1120376[/snapback]​


Just take a look at these two links and the differences will be clear to you:

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/bagri...mibagr/19_f.php

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/pimel...actoc/305_f.php


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

thanks i already looked def a south american.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

dude a rtc is a stomach and a head... good luck filling that thing lol... and ye try keep that dovii up to speed with growth or it will be eaten in no time... trying to get a dovii to grow 4" a month is kinda unheard of. but anyway good luck man


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

no i plan to keep the rtc growing slow. i thik i can gt my dovii to do about 2 in a month though.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> no i plan to keep the rtc growing slow. i thik i can gt my dovii to do about 2 in a month though.
> [snapback]1131068[/snapback]​


Hrm i see u live right by me... u intrested in another rtc?

(did u get yours at miles of exotic pets?)


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

no i got him at over land park pets. whrere is miles of exotic pets located. not really no space right now, and one is enough for me. danm thing wont hold still.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> no i got him at over land park pets. whrere is miles of exotic pets located. not really no space right now, and one is enough for me. danm thing wont hold still.
> [snapback]1131551[/snapback]​


lol its all good, i was just checkin. Miles is over here on the missouri side, its by metro north mall if u know where that is


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

you won't have to worry about the rtc competing for food. they're complete BEASTS and will fight for food as well as, or better, than your cichlids.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

mauls said:


> rbp 4 135 said:
> 
> 
> > no i got him at over land park pets. whrere is miles of exotic pets located. not really no space right now, and one is enough for me. danm thing wont hold still.
> ...


ya i do

hyphen. definately no problem with him compeeting for food at all


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

^ rtc are beasts and i would never buy one, they are worthless unless you have a huge pong or a 500g tank in your basement IMO


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

the ultimate catfish - nice pick -up -- it'll rach about 2ft in a year --- if you don't feed it (in order to try and slow its growth) it'll just eat tankmates - even those as big as itself !

they are incredible fish - well worth keeping.

I just had to get rid of my 34" fish (due to relationship break up rather than outgrowing its tank) .. I was lucky to shift him with little problem - however not many places want them nowadays if they do outgrown your tank.

good luck

carl


----------



## brett-12345 (Oct 30, 2005)

i would get rid as soon as possible, i got 1 at 3" and after bout 10 months it was a foot long!!!! it ate over £200 of fish and i had to get rid, i suggest u do the same if u like the fish in the tank with him, if u really want to keep him feed him as little as possible so he doesnt get big too quickly. i could literally see him get bigger every week. i still love them and will always but unless i get a heated pond i wont even consider it. i miss him though, good old shreddie.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

With in 2 months he would of eaten the cons and maye the dovi mine was 3"and ate a 7" dragon goby. How i have know idea. Good luck.


----------



## brett-12345 (Oct 30, 2005)

mine ate a 12" arowana wen it woz 10" long


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

I hear most catfish are nocturnal. I guess thats why we wake up to find our fish missin!


----------

